# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Bajrami

## Bahri.

bahri qellimi

----------


## Bahri.

bahri qellimi

----------


## Bahri.

bahri qellimi

----------


## Bahri.

bahri qellimi

----------


## Bahri.

bahri qellimi

----------


## Bahri.

bahri qellimi

----------


## Bahri.

bahri qellimi

----------


## Bahri.

bahri qellimi

----------


## Bahri.

bahri qellimi

----------


## Bahri.

bahri qellimi

----------


## Bahri.

bahri qellimi

----------


## Bahri.

bahri qellimi

----------


## Bahri.

bahri qellimi

----------


## Bahri.

bahri qellimi

----------


## Bahri.

> bahri qellimi


 kam gabu rreshtimin

----------


## Bahri.

bahri qellimi

----------


## Bahri.

pËrshndetje ju , lexues .
autor : bahri qellimi

----------


## mesia4ever

Zoteri Bahri, urime festa se pari, me fal qe po nderhyj ne kete teme por per hir te drejtesise e se vertetes keto qe i permend ti ne kete teme (respekti, dashuria, miresjellja dhe virtyte tjera te mira) nuk kane te bejne asgje me islam por as me ateizem. Islami dhe ateizmi kurre skane njohur dinjitet, drejtesi, dashuri, respekt dhe as qe do te njohin ne mileniumet qe do te vijne. Vetem 2 dite para Bajramit myslimanet hodhen bomba ne qender te Bagdadit ku pasojat u pane, rreth 250 te vrare dhe numri eshte duke u rritur sepse te plagosurit jane gjithashtu ne rrezik per jeten e tyre. Te nesermen u kryen sulme vetevrasese ne vendin ku eshte varrosur Muhamedi, profeti i islamit... shqiptaret si gjithmone po lihen ne terr nga mediat se perse po ndodhin keto. Dhe keto nuk do te ndalen, por ne ditet dhe javet ne vijim myslimane qe besojne se do te shkojne ne parajse nese vrasin armiq te Allahut do te shkaktojne me shume dhune dhe terrorizem. Do te jemi gjalle dhe do te vertetohen fjalet e mia qe po i them tani ne kete moment, por atehere ku do te jene ateistet dhe myslimanet e ketij forumi dhe ku do te mbetet e verteta?! Nuk i kam postuar ato lajme ne temen ku dokumentohet se ky eshte islami i vertete sepse nuk kam dashur 'te provokoj' per feste por... lufterat nuk behen per Zot, lufterat behen per kontrollim te pasurive e resurseve, kjo eshte ideologjia e djallit sepse djalli punon qe njerezit te behen materialiste dhe te vrasin e te vriten per gjera materiale. Xhihadistet nuk jane njerez te cmendur, pas sulmeve terroriste te 11 shtatorit 2001 mediat ateiste thonin se xhihadistet jane keshtu e ashtu, se jane njerez te pa shkolluar, nuk dijne per islam, atentatoret e 11 shtatorit madje ishin aq te mencur saqe ndiqnin shkolla pilotesh dhe mesazhin e Kuranit e njihnin shume me mire se 99% e myslimaneve te sotit.

2. Shqiptarit nuk i nevojitet Bajram, Muhamed, islam, vahabizem, ateizem, selefizem por shqiptarit i nevojitet Besim ne Perendine e vertete sic na zbulon Bibla. Me trego nje te mire qe u ka ardhur shqiptareve keto 600 viteve te fundit nga islami, vetem nje te mire tregoma une do iki me vrap nga ky forum.

----------


## Evian

> 2. Shqiptarit nuk i nevojitet Bajram, Muhamed, islam, vahabizem, ateizem, selefizem por shqiptarit i nevojitet Besim ne Perendine e vertete sic na zbulon Bibla. Me trego nje te mire qe u ka ardhur shqiptareve keto 600 viteve te fundit nga islami, vetem nje te mire tregoma une do iki me vrap nga ky forum.


Hajgare po ben a ? Nese per shqiptar s'eshte, per ke eshte ? Dhe cfar feje u preferon shqiptareve ?

----------


## Evian

Urime.

----------

